# Cooking chickens this weekend



## Greg Rempe (Apr 8, 2005)

Larry is probably the best guy to ask, but, from my experience it is.  Actually, I'm thinking about brining thighs this weeknd and doing them on the gasser.

If you brine the chicken, it will help keep the meat juicy during the low and slow cook...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 8, 2005)

Steve,
      I brine turkeys all of the time and it is definitely the way to go.  However, I've never brined a chicken.  Brining works great on turks why not chicks!  I just posted about brining chickens and pork in the BBQ section.  Check it out, and I think Nick posted a chicken brine recipe in the Recipe section.

BTW, don't forget you live a couple miles from me!  I'll be looking and smelling for the smoke!


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 9, 2005)

If they are little butterfllied chickens I would say no to brining. If they are larger and whole I would say yes to brining.

In the first case I would say cook them as hot and fast as you can. In the latter I would say go a little lower and slower, but don't count on great skin unless you untend to grill them once you are done with them on the smoker.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 9, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> We just cook 'em nekid.  Nothing taste better than just a plain ole smoked chicken.




wow Raine, no rub at all?  I don't use traditional bbq rubs on mine, I live a mix of herbs, garlic and s n p.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 9, 2005)

Brining is the way to go.  I  brined my thanksgiving turkey two years ago and it resulted in the moistest Turkey I've ever enjoyed.  Takes less time to cook too.  I used Alton Browns method.  Here is the brine recipe if anyone is interested:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes ... 89,00.html


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2005)

Important point - If you do brine your chicken, omit the salt from your rub recipe!


----------



## K Kruger (Apr 9, 2005)

Good point Larry. 
I always brine chicken (unless I'm marinating), cut up or not; cooks more evenly giving me a better shot at having the dark meat cooked  through but the breast not overcooked.

Steve--If you're doing halves, grab the leg in one hand and and the thigh/breast in the other to support it. Bend the leg toward you so that the joint where the leg bone meats the thigh (top of the drum part of the 'drumstick') snaps. This will allow more even cooking in that area, helping you to avoid the red-at-the-bone problem.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2005)

Steve, how'd the chicken turn out????


----------



## K Kruger (Apr 11, 2005)

High-end free range chicken or one from outside my back door I'll brine, either straight or aromatic, and _might_ only put a few herbs or spices on it before cooking but supermarket chicken? I don't care how or with what it's smoked, if that's it two bites and I'm bored. I always rub those.


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 14, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> If they are little butterfllied chickens I would say no to brining. If they are larger and whole I would say yes to brining.
> 
> In the first case I would say cook them as hot and fast as you can. In the latter I would say go a little lower and slower, but don't count on great skin unless you untend to grill them once you are done with them on the smoker.



Thinking about it some more, maybe the little chicks would benefit as much as the big birds do.

What do you all think?


----------



## DaleP (Apr 14, 2005)

I brine chickens whole, quartered, pieces, it doesnt matter. I use a low salt rub after brine, cook on the grill with some smoke, sometimes adding a sauce at the end. Never have had any complaints.


----------

